

So Long Apple. The Party's Over - jkush
http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t102936.html

======
joshwa
I never really understood why it was Apple's responsibility to write the JDK
for OS X, and not Sun's...

~~~
Tichy
Why should it be Sun's?

~~~
brett
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_once>

~~~
Tichy
I know about "Write Once", but it seems too much to expect support for every
conceivable computing device anyway.

I suspect that Apple did not want to provide Sun to provide the JVM for Apple,
though? Otherwise I don't know why Sun wouldn't provide it themselves.

Edit: only just saw that somebody else said exactly that, Apple wanted to do
it for themselves.

------
Goladus
_unprecedented arrogance of Steve Jobs and company_

Unprecedented?

~~~
raganwald
You must admit there's some irony in Joe Random lecturing Steve Jobs on how to
run a business and using the word "arrogant" when doing so.

------
andrewfong
Anyone remember this?

"Java's not worth building in. Nobody uses Java anymore. It's this big
heavyweight ball and chain..." -- SJ

[http://www.informit.com/discussion/index.aspx?postid=d1e63fd...](http://www.informit.com/discussion/index.aspx?postid=d1e63fde-10d5-404b-8a14-6ff0b92c1ee1&f1=rss&rl=1)

~~~
michaelneale
In the original context it was J2ME on the iPhone - he was specifically asked
about Flash and J2ME support for non apple apps.

------
jsjenkins168
This is really evil. Apple needs to realize that people use the Java JDK for
purposes other than writing enterprise Java applications. Some run Python code
above the JVM (Jython), for example. I use it to compile Java syntax to native
javascript using GWT.

Bad move Apple.

~~~
geebee
Excellent point. I hear a lot of talk about running Rails on the JVM as well.

Rails developers also seem to love apple (and I have a mac laptop for my
personal use as well). But when I was first getting into rails, it actually
took me longer to get up and running on the Mac, (at the time, OS X shipped
with a broken Ruby,though this wasn't a huge factor in my difficulties). Not
sure if this is still the case, but I only managed to get it all installed
because the rails community is mac-centric enough that there were independent
posts on how to deal with the quirks of mac installation.

When Mac went to OS X, a lot of developers came thundering back to Apple. And
I'd still much rather remain in a Unix world than deal with windows. But I
sincerely hope that Apple values the developer commmunity that they've
attracted enough to keep it around.

------
rontr
This article would have been so much more interesting if it had said, "Not
only did Leopard not ship with Java 6, but Apple, in typical fashion,
apparently thinks it has no obligation to its customers to inform them it
replaced Java with Haskell" :)

~~~
bvttf
so, how ashamed should I be that I just checked for some haskell on my fresh
leopard install?

------
Readmore
Java is a crappy language. It doesn't bother me one way or the other if it's
broken in Leopard. I don't want your nasty Java GUI apps defiling my Mac
desktop anyway.

Good riddance!

~~~
cglee
I think they're referring to the JVM, not the language.

